# Why'd you get hooked on 40k?



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

how did you become hooked on warhammer 40k? 
i myself actually got interested by playing Warhammer 40k TD on wc3 battlenet.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I got in right after 2nd edition in a serious playing manner. I got hooked on GW games by Heroquest in the early 90's and just went up the scale from there to where I am now.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i got hooked at first by mates, then left it and then played DoW and got interested all ova agen


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

my brother got me into this game.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I started playing Adeptus Titanicus about 1988 (Dates could be wobbly). Do you remember when you bought a titan then you got a 6mm metal concept figure?

Then moved on to play 'Space Marine' and 'Epic 40K'. I didn't get into 40K until 3rd edition mainly because I had no confidence that I could paint a whole army. Then in 1992 I was deployed with the Army and had a lot of time on my hands. I actually painted 1500pts of Dark Angels before I ever roled a dice.

Never looked back I now play Orks(x2), Nids, marines and Chaos(x2). I think the models are the hook for me.

Thats why tournament obsessives whinging about rules loopholes really piss me off.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I used to paint minis now and again long before I had ever heard of GW, mostly Ral Partha figures. A friend of mine that worked with me at the time told me about GW and 40K and got me interested and shortly after that they opened a store here in my hometown. The minute I walked into that store and played a trial game, I was hooked. The biggest draw for me is still the modelling/painting aspect of it but I recently started getting into the tournaments as well.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Cuz Dark Eldar warriors looked cool.

Except for afro-man.


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

it really started when i wanted to begin a hobby about 2 years ago. i went to a hobby store looking fora model (having no idea what i was looking for) and saw the models. i thought they were cool but didnt get them instead i got (and screwed up) a blackbird (i think cant remember). Then i made some new firends since i had just moved here. When i went to their house for the first time i saw one guys IG collection on a tabetop in the basement where he laways keeps it. The tanks were cool and i asked him about the game. 1 thing led to another, i played with his extra macragge stuff and now am rising through the ranks with my growing army of SMs. :twisted:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I wandered into a GW store when I was about nine. Since I was a cub scout, I got their monthly magazine, and in the back of one was a coupon for a free $10 mini from GW, so my dad took me up and I got what I now think was a pack of warmaster orcs, little green dudes anyway, and I painted them up with some Testor's model paint. Didn't even prime em.  So, almost a year ago, last june anyway, I had a pile of birthday money sitting around and I remembered that day, so I started an IG force, because being the idiot that I am, I wanted a model heavy army. 40K has controlled my life ever since. :mrgreen:


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

lol, i never prime mine right now because i ran out and i havent gotten any since. ive only painted a tank thought since then.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't say I'm hooked per se.
It's one of may games I play.

I like the citadel minis: collecting, assembling and painting minis are really what I'm "hooked" on.

The game?
Meh. 

I love the flavor-text and fluff. I love the idea of playing out battles like what is in the novels. Of course, what's in the novels and flavor-text has little to do with the game. 

The Game is actually a set of rules, to be used to the letter and the use of those rules in the most effective manner is called "tactics". The game is competitive, the goal is to win.

I'd have to say that I love Warhammer 40,000, but am not hooked on playing the game. I play occasionally, with folks who are more interested in playing a game, having fun in a Warhammer 40k universe...not necissarily strictly playing Warhammer 40,000 4th Edition. Does that make any sense?

I tend to play 40k with guys who are friendly players who are more interested in the fluff and flavor-text than the strict interpretations and application of the rules.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Much like Wraithlord and Elchimpster its the minis/painting/modelling side of things Im into.

I used to just paint stuff from Ral Partha, Grenadier and loads of other firms minis, then one day my uncle said you have an 40k armies worth there why don't you play.....

The rest is history.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

I had done ww2 models as a kid. Walking into a game store we used to have , I thought using the cool models to play a game was cool. then one day I decided I needed a new hobby.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I think most of us are that way El. Im "hooked" on enjoying all aspects of 40k, not strictly tight rules.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I got into the hobby as a kid first playing warhammer fantasy roleplay during the 80's! (yes im old deal with it) Then i got out of the hobby and into alcohol! Which was nice (sort of) then i finally got out of alcohol and back into warhammer and 40k. 

Now i sit in the middle with both!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

lol MarzM


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh fun, alcohol and razorblades. Always a nice combination. :wink:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Who mentioned razorblades?

I was drunk all day!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I got into it through a freind about 10-11 years ago but took a break for about 5-6 of them because it's tandimont to social sucide in my country. But got back into it last year as a way of channelling creativity and not going insane.

I don't game that much I just paint and convert badly.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

2 words...... Space Hulk!

Though i used to sometimes by WD on and off since it looked cool i'd never gotten into the hobby proper. Until one of my friends had been bought Space Crusade for his birthday back when i was 8/9. I really wanted a copy myself, and since i was always talking about how cool it was, that you could paint the models etc my dad thought it would be a good thing to buy me since i was into art as a kid and its something he could "share" with me.

My dad though been as dads around the world are bought me the wrong thing, he bought me Space Hulk which was waaaaayyyyy cooler than Space Cruasde IMO. My mate ditched Space Crusade, we both played Hulk obsessivly for about 2 months, then it was my b'day. My parents let me spend £50 in GW, which back then was a box of Grey Hunters, Blood Claws, Wolf Guard and a Rhino (all metal btw)(god stuff was cheap back then).

Since then i aint ever looked back (though i really really wanna go back to my Space Wolves again some time).


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I got hooked on 40K because no one in the area played WHFB.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

> My parents let me spend £50 in GW, which back then was a box of Grey Hunters, Blood Claws, Wolf Guard and a Rhino (all metal btw)(god stuff was cheap back then).


A metal rhino? :?


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't think the rhino was metal but everything else was! 

And DAMN! Yes everything was cheap! I remember the fantasy Battle Boxes. Think very large blister! 

Even 5 - 6 years ago when Clan rats were £10 for 20! A lot more expensive now. Same miniatures though!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You wanna get real misty eyed, think of three MK1 rhinos for £10 or 30 plastic Marines (Space wombles) But the plastic models are so much better now


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The painting back then was also quite terrible. But yes plastic is a lot better - despite the fact it is still as expensive as a box of metal you can make it go a lot further.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

I was always an Airfix modeler as a kid. WW2 tanks, fighter planes, helicopters you know the whole nine yards when it came to recreating 1/144 or 1/100 models. Plus my grandparents had a pretty massive hornby railway which now and again i would help make terrain for. So when they opened a GW in my home town it seemed it was just a natural progression and amalgamation of my talents.

Oh plus i'm a total Sci-fi fan. Yeah i suppose that helped alot too.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmm, shiny Grey Knights got me Interested but generally the tactical side of the games and obviously getting Involved In tournaments have got me hook line and sinker!


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Why did I get hooked? I was never aware that I had any choice in the matter.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I got hooked cause all the hot chicks played. </sarcasm>


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

a few o my mates were into it and i got hooked on the ere we go and waagh the orks fluff and spent the next twenty odd years off and on collecting and converting.

Aaaaa I remember the days when the staff in GW Bristol would recommend the cheaper models or kits because they better suited your army or fluff and had a ban list on the wall next to the gaming tables of people who were just far to beardy (even if they did spend a ton of cash every now and then.


Im guessing its still the same :!:


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

I got in through *HeroQuest*. I was in a newsagents, and saw *White Dwarf* #134, which had a *HQ* scenario in it, which I never played because (a) to play it, you needed to buy a bunch of extra models (of course), and (b) I got seduced by the *40K* Ork army lists and got sucked into *40K* instead. Ironically though, I didn't put an Ork army together until 2nd Edition, as I started out with a Genestealer army instead (largely due to having many copies of *Space Hulk* lying around from which to nab figures!).


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Played Epic(Orks) back in 1994 when I was in the army.A friend of mine introduced me to the game.Then I stopped playing when I got out and then was reintroduced to GW and 40k by a friend of mine I work with.


----------

